# Trinity Bay CCA Banquet



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

On Friday August 27th, 2010 @ 6:30pm the Trinity Bay Chapter of the CCA will be hosting our annual banquet at the Bay Area Community Center 5002 Nasa Rd. One.

Tickets are available at the door and are $40 ea or $70 per couple.
CCA memberships are included in the ticket pricing.

Dinner will be CAjun Boiled Shrimp, Sausage, Corn and Potatoes served along with ice cold Refreshments. Bud and Bud Light.

We have a lot of great raffle prizes and Live and Silent Auction items.

We hope to see you there.


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

This Friday night! Hope to see you there!!


----------

